
PHP: a fractal of bad design (2012) - dacm
https://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
======
Bino
A very good article every PHP programmer should read, regardless if you like
PHP or not. It's good to understand why things are they way the are in
relation to more (historically) thoughtful languages.

